# CO2 Tablets?



## wolfewill (9 Mar 2019)

Does anyone have any experience with Ista CO2 tablets for the planted tank? If so, what are the ingredients? And, more importantly, does it work? The videos I've seen suggest that the gas goes straight up and gasses off without any consequential amount dissolving in the water. Also, there is a product called 'CO2 tablets' produced by a company called Medley Pharmaceuticals in which the active ingredients are two antibiotics.... which surely isn't the same thing, is it? I can't find the MSDS literature for the Ista product. What are we dealing with here?


----------



## alto (9 Mar 2019)

CO2 tablets pharmacy are a combination of Cefixime & Ofloxacin


----------



## Edvet (9 Mar 2019)

Doesn't sound like something usefull. Antibiotics should be used sparingly and only when needed. And not without medical supervision.


----------



## ian_m (9 Mar 2019)

Generally the CO2 is produced by reacting sodium or potassoum bicarbonate and citric acid (or similar), both normally solids, they dissolve in water and react. CO2 and sodium/potassium citrate is the result. 

Not sure either of these accumulating on your tank is a good idea, especially sodium, which has no place in fish tanks.


----------



## oscarlloydjohn (9 Mar 2019)

From what I've read, using CO2 tablets isn't recommended because it isn't very consistent or accurate so could lead to algae. 

Oscar


----------



## wolfewill (9 Mar 2019)

oscarlloydjohn said:


> From what I've read, using CO2 tablets isn't recommended because it isn't very consistent or accurate so could lead to algae. Oscar



I'd be very interested in what you read. Can you send me there?


----------



## wolfewill (9 Mar 2019)

ian_m said:


> Generally the CO2 is produced by reacting sodium or potassoum bicarbonate and citric acid (or similar), both normally solids, they dissolve in water and react. CO2 and sodium/potassium citrate is the result.



I'm hoping that this is all it is. A fellow hobbyist, new to the hobby, has been sold this from the LFS. She has two very young children and I'm concerned that she and her family are not aware of the potential harm that may occur should her children get into this stuff. But that being said, even the quoted ingredients are probably not kid friendly, eh?


----------



## akwarium (9 Mar 2019)

not more dangerous then baking powder.


----------



## wolfewill (10 Mar 2019)

akwarium said:


> not more dangerous then baking powder.


This would be a relief if it's true. How do you know this?


----------



## oscarlloydjohn (10 Mar 2019)

wolfewill said:


> I'd be very interested in what you read. Can you send me there?



Not really something specific that I read, just knowledge I have acquired through browsing forums.

Oscar


----------



## akwarium (10 Mar 2019)

off course you should not let kids play with them, let alone stick them in their mouths,

But as said by ian_m it is a combination of citric acid and a bicarbonate, and so is baking powder. Their will probably be also some filler in their to make the tablets dissolve slower.  

Their is no loss in trowing them away, pretty useless stuff in my opinion.


----------



## wolfewill (11 Mar 2019)

Ok. It's a relief that it's only as poisonous as baking powder. Seems a waste of money though. Cheers everyone.


----------

